# 2 VERY OLD revolvers. Any good, for anything? Opinions please.



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My FIL passed away years ago,,,,, & in his drawer were these 2 very old 5 shot revolvers.
NO NAME on them,,, just one had a serial number,,,, C38915.

I searched it out,, & up came a picture that matched, & the name REXIO. Made in Spain? 

The timing is way out on both of them,,,, & the trigger return springs are bad for sure.

Are they fixable?
Are they worth the trouble?

THROW-A-WAY? or would somebody somewhere want them?

The Silver stubby has an owl on both grips.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

The stubby is a Iver Johnson that someone sawed off part of the barrel to make it a snub nose and is the reason there is no front sight. The other is also a Iver Johnson. As far as value, with the timing being out $25 on the snub and $50-$75 on the long barrel.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Some cities have gun buy backs You might get more from the cops than anyone else


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Absolutely fair and true above...even the early late 1800's Ivery Johnsons in good condition only sell for around $125-$150. Hold onto them if they mean anything to you; otherwise I'd check with the police because deathfromabov may be correct and if you can get $35-$50 each in a buy back that may be your best option with these.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Absolutely fair and true above...even the early late 1800's Ivery Johnsons in good condition only sell for around $125-$150. Hold onto them if they mean anything to you; otherwise I'd check with the police because deathfromabov may be correct and if you can get $35-$50 each in a buy back that may be your best option with these.


As long as it’s CASH. Just can’t get excited about a gift card.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

cincinnati said:


> As long as it’s CASH. Just can’t get excited about a gift card.


 Cincinnati is onto a point, our department requires it to be functioning and gives gift cards for gas or grocery stores.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

If your an eBay person you could part them out as well and sell it that way. Grips could get you $15-$20 each if not more. Gun buy backs aren’t a bad idea either. Someone on here might fix them and offer you something for them. If your in the CLE send my a PM and might trade you some ammo or something


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Call Numrich Gun Parts. They buy scrap guns to part them out. Don't know how much they'd give you tho.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, not worth much. I have the same one on the right in your pic.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

More feedback, A members reply;

" The one with the Owl's head grips is an Iver Johnson revolver. 38.
The "hammerless" one with a target on the grips is a H & R. Harrington Richardson pistol. 32. 
These guns were very popular, cheap, decently made for the average person. 
They don't command high prices in the collector's market, unless in very good condition. 
Most of the ones that I have either owned, or looked at, are either loose, with worn parts, or the barrels very rough on the inside, from lack of proper cleaning & from using ammunition with very corrosive priming."

*Thanks everyone,, for you feedback. will check out the pathways, mentioned above, & make a What to do, decision.*



InlandKid said:


> *Cincinnati is onto a point, our department requires it to be functioning and gives gift cards for gas or grocery stores.*



lol,,, Hec,,, I'm easy,,,, a case of WingDings & a 6pk of fancy beers would work for me,,,, but technically, they 'belong' to my Wife,,,, she will make the final decision. :<(


WHY doesn't anybody live near Y-Town! lmbo.,,,,,, Cle, Cle, Cle, CINCI,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Would 'I' be allowed to ship these through the mail? Assembled?
How about a complete, written & signed receipt? Would that be all that's needed?
or legally,,,,,, do I have to go through an FFL Dealer,,,,, even to give them away?
I don't know the fine print on pistols.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Grips on those worth more than gun. My Bro has buddy in Flavor Town ( used to be Columbus ) who he gathers up that kind of for. Joe turns them in on buy backs. Of course a lot of guys have them that have sentimental value and want them fixed. Numrich won’t give jack for them. I’ve got a cigar box full of them that are junkers. You can’t ship them in the mail and they have to go through a FFL. Transfer fee is usually more than they are worth.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You do not need to sell via FFL it is a private party sale. OH requires you to be age 21 to purchase a handgun. You are free to sell in Ohio with no strings attached.

If I were selling I would require an ID and I have a NRA gun records book that contains sales receipts I would complete for my personal records. It contains the buyer's name, address and the firearm serial # and identifying info. That is not required by law, but that is just what I would do. Anybody unwilling to provide an ID with name and address I would not sell to (although that is a personal choice and certainly not a legal requirement in OH).


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Dm50 - why does a private party sale need to go through FFL? Is there something particular here? That is contrary to everything I have seen and read so I am curious on the FFL comment. I know I have personally bought several handguns from a private party without any FFL involved. Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

You have to go through a FFL unless it’s face to face sale to legal Ohio Resident. Individual can’t send handguns through mail. Individual has to use UPS or FedEx to ship handgun. Individual must ship handgun to buyers FFL. Then buyer must pay FFL transfer fee. If handgun is 50yrs old or older then it’s C&R legal which means it may be shipped to holder of Curio & Relic license holder. If made before 1899 then it’s not considered NFA weapon and you can ship in mail to whoever you want.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think he means to ship.
Edit: I was too slow I see.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I just shipped a handgun to Charter Arms in CT for repair through UPS. Charter Arms told me to label it as "finished machine parts" They offer a pretty good deal on factory repairs. A $49 flat rate fee covers diagnosis, repair and return shipping + parts.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey DoBoy!
I have one like the one on the right also, i pretty sure they are both ivers revolvers , due to the owl on the grips. the one i have is a .32cal.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I can’t see the trademark on the blue gun. I thought it looked like H&R logo but pic not greatest. Makes no dif as to the value. The only ones I have done any good with are 22s in nice condition.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Doboy said:


> More feedback, A members reply;
> 
> " The one with the Owl's head grips is an Iver Johnson revolver. 38.
> The "hammerless" one with a target on the grips is a H & R. Harrington Richardson pistol. 32.
> ...


I live in Alliance Lol


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification I totally missed the "shipping" piece of the equation.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Another good piece of advice is stick to the rules and laws. If you would send gun to unauthorized address you would have both ATF and US Post Office after you. Same as sending ammo or handguns in mail. Don’t listen to some jerk who wants to save $20. You can end up in a world of trouble and when the Feds come to see you it’s not uncommon for them to take all your guns. You have to go through PIA to get them back. It is also against the law to sell handgun to non resident. 
Do exactly what law requires, no more- no less. The Feds don’t care what you do as long as you follow the law. I’m sure we are headed for a crack down and the ATF will not be under friendly management.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

tkbiker said:


> Hey DoBoy!
> I have one like the one on the right also, i pretty sure they are both ivers revolvers , due to the owl on the grips. the one i have is a .32cal.



Silver one has an owl,,,, the blued one has a picture of a TARGET with 5 holes in it. 'Hammerless'.
The timing is way better on it, but I would have to punch out 7 pins,,,, to see what's going on with the return of the trigger.
Most likely,,, it just needs cleaned & lubed.
Someday in the near future,,,, I just might take the time to tear it down & see what's up, but I'd rather have someone who knows a bunch more, do it,,,, we'll see.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Upland said:


> *I live in Alliance* Lol



& I dug the footers for Copeland Oaks.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh i see that now, mine has the owl and is the same style but not hamerless so i figured they were both from ivers.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Another sure fire way is to read the top of the rib on barrel. There were a hundred different makes of these little revolvers but Iver Johnson and H&R actually made most of them for other companies. 
in Flaydermans there are so many they are just lumped under Saturday Night Specials.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Doboy said:


> & I dug the footers for Copeland Oaks.


less then 2 miles from my house


----------

